# 6.29 acre lot in Maine for sale



## Ken in Maine (May 10, 2002)

Here is a great piece of land for sale. It is 6.29 acres and is located on a private road in Saint Albans Maine. Saint Albans is a small town but close to everything. Interstate 95 is only 15 minutes away... Bangor Maine 40 minutes... Augusta 60 minutes and Portland 90 minutes.

Low taxes and no zoning make this ideal for those wanting to get away from heavy handed regulations. Freedom to live as you'd like!

Owner financing available!!!

Here is the website with more information www.goatschool.com/id24.html


----------

